# Nissan factory extended warranty-where to buy?-help needed please-ASAP



## deltheking (Feb 26, 2009)

Nissan factory extended warranty-where to buy?-help needed please-ASAP
Hi,I have a 06 Nissan and the factory warranty is expiring in 500 miles.So, I am very anxious to buy an extended warranty.
I want a Nissan factory extended warranty and not an aftermarket warranty.

Can you please post as to where you bought your ext.warranty?
Which dealer did u purchase it from and for how much?

I had posted this before,and the replies were- `I got this warranty at my dealer for __$'''',but no specifics were given as to which dealer and what the coverage was?
Before posting,I searched this whole website on dealers selling ext.warranty and the only info I got was- nissanwarrantystore.com from Nissan of Santa Rosa,CA who is also a vendor on this site.Other than that no other info?

So,is this the only Nissan dealer where I can buy it from and is it legit?

Please help ASAP as my factory warranty will expire very soon and I need all your advice.Please post the dealership info from where you purchased the ext.warranty.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You can go to ANY Nissan dealership in the country and purchase a factory extended warranty! Again, you can go to ANY one you please...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe you can also purchase it direct from Nissan. They used to put that info in either the warranty booklet or the owners manual that cam with the vehicle. You could also contact Nissan's customer service hotline, who can help you out: 1-800-NISSAN-1


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

You should ONLY buy exteneded warranties from credit unions that back the companies they sell through. It's better than a factory warranty at half the price. If you get extended warranties that aren't factory direct, especially from dealerships, they WILL screw you!


----------



## nissansr (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd tend to disagree with the previous comment. Credit Union's just sell plans on smaller margins. That doesn't mean you pay half the price. You just have to know where to shop. We sell factory backed Nissan plans, and personally I'd rather have something backed by the company that built my vehicle.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If you have registered your vehicle with Nissan they sent me an offer as my factory warranty was expiring, so do a whole load of non-factory folks, I think they get the info from the DMV.
But why do you want one? If you have a manual the clutch isnt covered anyway.
And the Car is reliable, they make big money from these.
Story about 1987 Tercel i purchased new, manual, at closing at the Toyota dealer.
Offered the extended Warranty, I think it was 5 yrs 60 k miles, the factory for this car was 36 months drive train, 36k ? 
i had this (or daughter did) for 10 yrs and 110K miles.
Nothing in the gap between warranty to extended.
In whole 10 yrs I changed the head gasket for Oil slight seepage and Fuel pump for an Oil leak, this was done at 60K service which was after the 5 yrs !!
yes brakes, rusted muffler, plugs tires etc.

the price for this useless extended warranty, over 10% cost of the car !!!

BTW they lowered the price in half as I was leaving just to see if i would take it, as a test of their marketing I think.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

First off extended warranty's are JUNK. End of story, factory or not. As a Nissan technician I have seen this first hand many many times. For instance, there was a murano with 45K miles, had an extended warranty. Well it needed an engine and the company sent a 147K mile engine to put in it. Wouldn't you be mad?


----------

